# Need to build table/sideboard that will take 300kg...



## LancsRick (24 May 2012)

Ok, so this is to take a fishtank, hence the weight requirements. I also want to keep it reasonably attractive - I prefer styles that are modern/minimalist where possible.

Requirements:

- Cheap! Looking to use either all Pine or Pine/MDF to keep costs down.
- Size - must be approx 4 ft high, and able to take a footprint of 4ft x 1ft
- Strength - must be able to support 300kg

Available tools:
- Radial arm saw
- Lathe
- Various handtools

Can also get access to a router if needs be.

Before I resort to paper and sketching, are there any designs already knocking around that tick these criteria?

Cheers!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2012)

You can do quite a heavy frame and then panel it to look nicer. Don't forget to leave depth enough to drop ballast units, air pumps etc. behind the tank - this gives the opportunity to drill holes behind the tank for external filter plumbing.


----------



## Chems (24 May 2012)

Its been asked before I think Lancs here:

aquarium-support-storage-t39832.html

Have a read through that thread, some of the pictures are missing but I think all the questions you'd have are answered there. HTH


----------

